

Erik Spiekermann - Typography in Business - WilliamChanner
http://www.dormroomtycoon.com/erik-spiekermann-fontshop-interview-exploring-type-in-a-business-context-design-interview/

======
endtwist
I might just be a little slow this morning, but it took me a good minute to
figure out where the content was: it's an audio interview. Hit play on the
left.

Also, go watch the movie Helvetica, if you haven't already.

~~~
tripzilch
Listening to the podcast now, It's pretty good.

